# Secret Weapon Miniatures - 6x6 Rapid Assault



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

Will be released soon.

this is the close to final renders. :shok:

looks amazing.... and really good weapon options.

Click image to see bigger version.

View attachment 15407


http://www.secretweaponminiatures.com/


----------



## sabouras (Nov 7, 2010)

Amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## wulfgartheblack (May 21, 2010)

Mister Justin and the guys at SW are making some amazing things. Bravo guys!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I seez me some Orky gubbinz!

SGMAlice


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah this is very much on my must buy list....


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Very nice mini


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

if you can buy it in england I'll be happy, if not, I'll be sad, would love to have a wheeled leman russ...otherwise I'd have to counsel myself with 1/48 kits haha


----------



## DaveC64 (Aug 30, 2011)

Its does look pretty cool =O)


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Good set of weapon options too. Impressive looking kit.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Just wandered their site for a bit and wondered about their washes. anybidy try them? How do they compare to Citadel washes?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I may need to change my shorts.

It's sooooo pretty... I want one.


----------



## misterjustin (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and enthusiasm everyone!

The prints have been ordered and I hope to have the turret in molds for a November release. It will be available separately before the hull is ready as it will take me much longer to get production molds made for that beast.

@KjellThorngaard: The SWM washes are much different than the GW washes (or Didi's, etc.) as they are actually acrylic suspensions. The original recipe is from Les Brusley of Awesome Paint Job. You can use them as recess washes if you apply them sparingly or thin them a bit more -- but you can also use them to blend your shadows, glaze a model or even paint if you use them properly.


----------



## misterjustin (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope it's not threadomancy if I chime in and say...

The kit is now available for pre-order 

http://www.secretweaponminiatures.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

misterjustin said:


> Thanks for the comments and enthusiasm everyone!
> 
> The prints have been ordered and I hope to have the turret in molds for a November release. It will be available separately before the hull is ready as it will take me much longer to get production molds made for that beast.
> 
> @KjellThorngaard: The SWM washes are much different than the GW washes (or Didi's, etc.) as they are actually acrylic suspensions. The original recipe is from Les Brusley of Awesome Paint Job. You can use them as recess washes if you apply them sparingly or thin them a bit more -- but you can also use them to blend your shadows, glaze a model or even paint if you use them properly.


I like to cut my ink and wash with future floor wax and water how do the SW washes work with that mix? I am curious about buying some.


----------



## misterjustin (Mar 15, 2011)

For the washes I would only recommend water.

The Future is going to help get the wash, any wash, into the recesses -- but you're far better off applying the Future to the model than mixing it with your wash. If you're trying to do a recess wash you want to do this over a gloss or satin coat. That will allow the wash to flow easily without adding something new to the material recipe. It also ensures that the wash won't be glossy when it dries and the shine on the model can be removed with a matte coat.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

After using a few of the washes, The parchment is amazing, it turns a bland white into a tan paper look all by itself. The armor wash is super clean and very easy to shade those recesses. I've also used some of the others, purple, orange to add depth to hair like nothing else. And I swear justin never paid me *grins*


----------



## misterjustin (Mar 15, 2011)

Wait... did the check bounce? Sorry about that! 

I'm glad that you like the washes. I think they're pretty great but I might be a bit biased -- even though I liked them before they were a Secret Weapon product.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

WOW awarsome


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Just noticed this thread again. Thanks Justin for the reponse. I need to pick up a few and try them out. I defiantely see shades I could make good use of.


----------

